# Did breastfeeding help?



## Ruth Goode (Aug 4, 2010)

I breastfed Carly until when she was 18 months old then I only breastfed her at night-time, slowly stopped by when she was 23 months old.  The same week she got very ill and admitted into hospital then she was dx type 1 diabetes.
Since then its been nagging in my head did breastfeeding her helped her though her first 23 months? The doctor at the hospital said she dont know, so do anyone know?


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Ruth 

Im sorry but I'm unable to help with this question. Im sure someone will come along.

Gem


----------

